# I miss you, Loki...



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It has been a month since my little friend passed away and I still miss him a lot. Some of you might have read about it on here, or elsewhere. He was a happy, seemingly healthy hog until that Thursday evening when I noticed him acting a bit strange. We went to the vet the next day and they had to sedate him, which went well. Everything seemed to go fine and I could take him home; only to find him dead when I came back from work, two hours later. Nobody could have foreseen this, the vet was shocked as well. I think he had fatal reaction to the anaesthesia even though everything seemed to go great at first. I was (and am) devastated, and I still get tears in my eyes while writing this.... I miss him so much.... I miss having a hedgehog in my life. But he has raised the bar so high. He was such a special hedgehog, and my heart still skips a beat when I see a picture of a hedgehog with a pink nose popping up in my newsfeed on Facebook or somewhere else on the internet.

He was the most beautiful hedgehog I've ever seen. He was literally perfect. He had the sweetest character, was such a friendly and funny guy. I will never forget him, and his fat little bum and pink nose...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

What a handsome guy he was. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

I cried too when I read your post! Loki was one of my favorite hedgehog, love following him on facebook and his blog and looking at all his cute pictures! So sorry for your lost!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Loki is the one who made me fall in love with hedgehogs in the first place when I saw his pictures on CuteOverload and his videos on YouTube. You could see his personality shine through and how perfectly sweet and inquisitive he was. The hedgie world just won't be the same without him. Piglet and I are thinking of you. *Hug*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*HUGS* I won't say I know exactly how you feel, but I know I've felt similar. It's so hard to lose your first hedgie, especially when they're such a special character. I'm so sorry that he's gone, and so unexpectedly. I've been thinking about you since he passed, and will continue sending good thoughts your way. <3


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww! RIP sweet little Loki. I love that little guy! I liked him on FB.  I am so sorry for your loss. 

Love, Katie


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Awe Loki, you left us too soon little buddy. <3 We miss you here. I have a handful of your pictures saved to my phone, so I can always see your bright face and remember the impact you've had on this world. We miss you, Loki.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I am so sorry that happened, I didn't know until know... I loved seeing him pose in his pictures.  Best wishes.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome guy and will be missed dearly.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I got chills and teared up reading this. 

RIP Loki.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, goodness. I hadn't known until just now. I followed his blog and enjoyed so many cute pictures. Fond wishes go out to you. I know how difficult it is to lose such a loved and wonderful little guy.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Ohhhh Loki ... You will be missed by numerous people. Draenog I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts will be with you. Loki was such a lucky and handsome hedgie, he was defiantly one of my favorite hedgies on HHC. :'(


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It's really empty without him in my life. :sad:

I've received a message yesterday from someone who asked if I wanted to have her hedgehog. We've talked online last year when I'd just gotten Loki. She saw Loki's pictures and wanted a hedgie herself so she asked me for information. But right now she feels like she doesn't have enough time for him, and asked if I would take him. I saw his pictures and it's a cute pinto boy (almost all white), 1.5 years old. I'm going to visit her this Wednesday to meet the hedgie in real life and see how things go!
I haven't been actively looking for a hedgehog after Loki's death, but now there's a chance there might be another one in my life again...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck meeting this little guy...Personally I hope you guys hit it off and you come home with a new little friend to share with us, but don't press it if it doesn't feel right to you. Let us know what happens! I know I'll be waiting to hear, no matter which way it goes.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, that's why I wanted to meet him first, to see if it feels right.  I will post an update here after Wednesday!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

So I went to see him yesterday and decided I'm going to adopt him! He's totally different from my previous hedgehogs, who were really easy-going. He was huffing and clicking and grumpy most of the time but I think he'll come around when you spend more time with him (his owners don't take him out much right now, which is the reason they wanted to give him to me). He looks very cute and was really calm (besides the huffs). They'll bring him to me this week or next week, I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's awesome! He's a lucky little guy for sure, coming home with you.  Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Little update: she's bringing him tomorrow already


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

That's awesome!!! He is a very lucky boy. Can't wait to see the pics!!! You always take amazing and absolutely adorable pictures!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This little boy has no idea how lucky he is!!!! Such a home and Mommy he will have!!! I can't wait for the stories and pictures and updates. I think Loki sent him!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I will post pictures, of course  If he lets me. Like I said, he was kinda grumpy yesterday :lol: but he has a cute little face. He has adorable mismatched ears.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Stephie (Aug 29, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my perfect boy on Sunday. Thank you for this thread though, as it has given me hope that I will be ready to take on another quill baby in the future. I couldn't imagine life without a hedgie when Hufflepuff was alive, but right now I couldn't face it, he is *was* so unique, with a HUGE personality, so he is irreplaceable. I hope I get the chance to have another bundle of quills, as my heart and home are empty right now.

I wish you and your new hoggle much love and snuggles. X


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Stephie I am so sorry for your loss. I was devastated when I lost Loki. And I felt the same way as you are feeling now. He was so special... and there will never be another one like him. But that doesn't mean I cannot love another hedgehog. Like I told, I wasn't searching for a new hedgie. But sometimes they just come to you!

Here are pictures of my new guy: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/28361-may-i-present-you-little-tyr.html


----------

